# kitten wanted



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

hi guys 

im looking for a all grey or a grey and white kitten. as my mother-in-law had to have hers put to sleep the other week after 25 years of having him. and is looking to replace him as the house feels so empty. 

thank you 
kim


----------

